# Red Mexican amblypygid?



## Vermis (May 7, 2007)

Kind of related to my Mexican exportation question... 










http://www.whatsthatbug.com/scorps.html

Found on the Pacific coast, around Manzanillo.

Has anyone here seen amblypygids like this before?  Anything in the trade?  If not, is it possible to introduce them to the hobby (_legally_ and _responsibly_, before anyone starts to clench), and how much pestering would it take? :}


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 7, 2007)

That is quite possibly the most terrifying arachnid I have ever seen. I wish I had some info on them. that would be a nice display critter.


----------



## beetleman (May 7, 2007)

wow very impressive that would be great if we can get those!


----------



## SnakeManJohn (May 7, 2007)

I got to use the bathroom!


----------



## ZoSoLp510 (May 13, 2007)

Dude, I think you may have captured one of hell's minions!!!!!!!!!! I gotta get me one of those!;P :worship: :drool:


----------



## sammyp (May 13, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> That is quite possibly the most terrifying arachnid I have ever seen. I wish I had some info on them. that would be a nice display critter.


Agreed! Not sure I'd be able to sleep nights knowing there was one of those in my room.

It does look like it would be very interesting to watch in 'hunting mode' though...


----------



## ZoSoLp510 (May 13, 2007)

sammyp said:


> Agreed! Not sure I'd be able to sleep nights knowing there was one of those in my room.
> 
> It does look like it would be very interesting to watch in 'hunting mode' though...


There are some videos on youtube of these things hunting and eating if you want to see. It's pretty cool watching those big spikey arms shoot out.


----------



## mitchnast (May 15, 2007)

i would dedicate an octaganal  30 gal tower for a pair of those,  with a long peice of sparsely-barked, dried-out desert pine up the middle
 they would be my royal familty


----------



## 8+) (May 15, 2007)

That is the only photo I've seen of one with the red chelae. I wonder if it's a color morph or a distinct specie?


----------



## Blaster (May 15, 2007)

Well, it may be a color morph, but we can't be sure... However, I'd love to get one. *in love* Here's another pic, of a live one, from the same site (pity it's that small ):


----------



## LeilaNami (May 15, 2007)

If I ever get an amblyplygid, I definately want this one


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 15, 2007)

sammyp said:


> Agreed! Not sure I'd be able to sleep nights knowing there was one of those in my room.


I would sleep better knowing one of those was near by,:drool:  imagine someone breaks in and see that thing in the house, I bet they beat a hasty retreat!;P :worship:


----------



## Drachenjager (May 15, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> That is quite possibly the most terrifying arachnid I have ever seen. I wish I had some info on them. that would be a nice display critter.


Well Well we do agree on some things eh
Its a scary bug for sure i want one lol


----------



## El Johano (May 17, 2007)

8+) said:


> That is the only photo I've seen of one with the red chelae. I wonder if it's a color morph or a distinct specie?


It is freshly moulted. When they harden they get darker....


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 16, 2007)

ZoSoLp510 said:


> Dude, I think you may have captured one of hell's minions!!!!!!!!!! I gotta get me one of those!;P :worship: :drool:


Exactly!  :drool: :worship: ;P 

Black Widow88


----------

